# Blue Ridge Mountains/ Shenandoah National Park



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on camping along Skyline Drive and the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina and Virginia? We camped 5 weeks in the Canadian Rockies last summer. How will we find the mountains in the US? Any recommendations for sights to see along the way? Thanks.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've spent a lot of time in the Boone area but made my first trip up into Va last summer. Don't have any advice up there but in Boone I'd say Flintock on 105 South or the KOA. I prefer Flintlock because it has a stream that runs through it. DW prefers the KOA because there are more activities for the kids. If you make it that far south check out Linville falls and the viaduct. Awesome. Mast General store in Boone and Valle Crucis is a must see as well. Have fun.







Oh yeah hit Kilwins Ice Cream in Blowing Rock.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Just had a moment to browse through the forum and noticed this. (Wingnut & I have been pretty busy lately.) We've actually did most of the same trip about 10 years ago on the motorcycle with a couple of friends. The KOA in Cherokee, NC. is very nice. You just feel like it takes a while to get back to it because it is a little off the regular route. We did stay somewhere just off the parkway north of the falls & viaduct, but I can't remember the name.







It was very nice & had level sites. There is camping along the parkway (dry camping-they do have dumpstations) Rocky Knob CG(marker 161.1) may be a little small for some tts/rvs. Since we live in Roanoke, we often go to Otter Creek CG (60.8) or Peaks of Otter CG (85.6). The Peaks cg is close to a couple of hiking trails, a ranger/rest station and has a nice restaurant if you wished for a break in cooking.







Either Friday or Saturday they have a seafood buffet. It is a little pricey, but that buffet is worth it. Email us if you want more info. One of us will get back to within the week. We enjoyed the trip even though we were still tent camping back then.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

rob said:


> Does anyone have any information on camping along Skyline Drive and the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina and Virginia? We camped 5 weeks in the Canadian Rockies last summer. How will we find the mountains in the US? Any recommendations for sights to see along the way? Thanks.
> [snapback]95511[/snapback]​


In Virginia, I have heard from 3 sources about a campground near Staunton called Walnut Hills Campground. Evidently there is a beautiful stream that runs throught the campground and you can get spots right on the stream that are really nice. Hope this helps. Have a wonderful trip.
Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> rob said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any information on camping along Skyline Drive and the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina and Virginia?Â We camped 5 weeks in the Canadian Rockies last summer.Â How will we find the mountains in the US?Â Any recommendations for sights to see along the way?Â Thanks.
> ...


I stayed one night at walnut hills last year...nice place.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

wingnut said:


> We did stay somewhere just off the parkway north of the falls & viaduct, but I can't remember the name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wingnut says it was called 'Down By the River CG' in Linville. Another camping spot that's nice is the Yogi Bear in Natural Bridge, Va. It's alongside the James River. It's a new Yogi cg so they are making upgrades yearly to the landscaping, but has a pool, beach area and the other fun kid activities. The sites are okay, but this is one cg you would need an extra water hose & power cord. Not to far from there is the Natural Bridge Museum and a Safari Park (drive through & feed the animals). DS went on a field trip there. Very neat.

The Mrs.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

And don't forget Yogi's at Luray (campluray.com). It is only anout 6 miles west of skyline drive toward New Market. Very nice CG!

Sidewinder


----------

